# do you know how to make this slingshot?



## jacob_b1273 (May 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

just wondering if anyone has made/knows how to make a slingshot with this attachment method. I attempted to copy the method by cutting the tips of the forks a bit then attaching a strap of leather with holes punched in it, then attaching the bands. Makes a great shooter but looks nothing like those pictures.

(i did not make the slingshots in the photos)

thanks


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

try a forum search for "gypsy tabs". Good luck


----------



## jacob_b1273 (May 19, 2015)

TSM said:


> try a forum search for "gypsy tabs". Good luck


thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Try this:






Cheers ..... Charles


----------

